
Apache RocketMQ – Distributed Messaging and Streaming Platform - rammy1234
https://rocketmq.apache.org/
======
rammy1234
Anyone using this ? What is the diff between this and kafka ? (Apart from the
fact kafka is now widely known and used ).

~~~
karmakaze
The 'Architecture' Documentation page states:

    
    
      Why RocketMQ?  
      Based on our research, with increased queues and virtual topics in use,
      ActiveMQ IO module reaches a bottleneck. We tried our best to solve this
      problem through throttling, circuit breaker or degradation, but it did not
      work well. So we begin to focus on the popular messaging solution Kafka at
      that time. Unfortunately, Kafka can not meet our requirements especially
      in terms of low latency and high reliability, see [here] for details."
    

[here] [https://rocketmq.apache.org/rocketmq/how-to-support-more-
que...](https://rocketmq.apache.org/rocketmq/how-to-support-more-queues-in-
rocketmq/)

~~~
rammy1234
I just found out this link and states the difference
[https://rocketmq.apache.org/docs/motivation/](https://rocketmq.apache.org/docs/motivation/)

